#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-16
<cyberanger> wrst: sorry, shame on me
<cyberanger> I forgot to ask your your doing
<wrst> ha ha i'm doing great
<cyberanger> glad to hear it
 * cyberanger ponders how I should file this bug, leaning on i for irratating
<cyberanger> wrst: this is kinda a hold up on a few projects, all of which involve customizing a live disc
<cyberanger> unfortunately
<wrst> cyberanger:  you are over my head :)
<wrst> but cyberanger one thing I can say today is that ssh is worth any hassle if any of running linux
<cyberanger> ssh is awesome, you should use it more often
<cyberanger> ssh wrst@127.0.0.1 -t irssi
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha ha transfered over 7GB of files via the internet to my house over night
 * wrst sees its pizza time
<cyberanger> programmer food
<cyberanger> just don't have it slid under the door like Mr. Gates did to his programmers
<wrst> what did he do?
<wrst> oh and cyberanger how did linuxman410 get going?
<cyberanger> the old joke of why programmers like pizza is that Bill Gates would lock his programmers up in their office and would slide pizza under their door
<cyberanger> and I think he got it going
<cyberanger> last I heard metioned IceWN
<cyberanger> so I think he's worked it out
<wrst> cool certainly sounded like he needed to do a minimal install of some sort
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 59.0℉ (15℃), 29.76in (1004mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KCHA 23:53Z
<cyberanger> .wik wrst
<testbot8570> "WRST-FM (90.3 FM) licensed to Oshkosh, Wisconsin, is the student managed radio station located at the University of Wisconsin–Oshkosh." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRST-FM
<cyberanger> wrst: suprised it lists CHA over Nashville
<cyberanger> or an even closer station
 * cyberanger still finds it funny how wrst tried to hide his radio station from us
<cyberanger> chris4585: do you happen to know where I could find all bug reports for mksquashfs version 4.2
<chris4585> sorry I have no idea
<cyberanger> chris4585: it's just worked for you?
<wrst> wish i had a radio station cyberanger
 * cyberanger finds this intresting, 3 uses in 4 years, and none were really flawless, however the others worked when I told it to use one processer, years ago
<cyberanger> wrst: well, there is always shoutcast
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah
<cyberanger> it's not radio, but it's still awesome
<cyberanger> chris4585: how often have you used it, in the past 4 years?
<chris4585> many, many, many times
<chris4585> it was always using my script though, so I don't know it very well
<chris4585> but I've must of done it at least 100 times
<cyberanger> you'd know if it failed in this manner, all the times I ran it, it would hang
<cyberanger> however telling it to use one processor fixed it before (last 3 times I used it was in high school, 2007-2008)
<cyberanger> chris4585: is it the same version since it last worked? no apt-get upgrade on it, if it is, may I have the version (mksquashfs -version)
<cyberanger> idk, just kinda hard to narrow down much at this point, I hate filing bug reports that are this light on details
<chris4585> have you tried removing the file it appears to be stuck on?
<cyberanger> it's about as detailed as describing the appollo missions as three guys sitting on a rocket to the moon currently
<chris4585> o.o
<cyberanger> chris4585: no, due to the file, it's a bit critical
<cyberanger> /var/spool/cron
<chris4585> could it be a permissions issue?
<cyberanger> I could do it for kicks I suppose, tarball it first, so as to help with the bug
<cyberanger> hard to believe that, but a possibility I suppose
<cyberanger> sudo should ensure otherwise
<cyberanger> (/var/spool is higher permissions than your avg user, and cron is system critical, same story, lemme see what ls -l says)
<cyberanger> it's not a file, but a directory
<cyberanger> root owned, but with sudo on it, it should either permissions fail or work, not hang
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> tarball'd it, removed it from where I'm running squashfs
<cyberanger> it's hanging at the same place each time
<cyberanger> at least it's consistant
<cyberanger> I do like consistancy http://www.despair.com/consistency.html
<chris4585> lol yes
<cyberanger> it's only a virtue if your not a screwup
<cyberanger> and this is consistantly screwing up
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> I doubt impaticence is part of it, waited 3 hours for a blank folder
<cyberanger> and I've let it run overnight once too
<cyberanger> for it to get to 98% in 30 minutes or less, and lock up for over 3 hours
<cyberanger> ugh, perhaps it's time to take this to #ubuntu or somewhere
<cyberanger> hello orangeninja
<Juzzy-> cyberanger: what's the problem?
<cyberanger> Juzzy-: mksquashfs seems to want to hang in the same spot consistantly
<cyberanger> chris4585: update: seems to have frozen on /var/run this time, which I think is further along than /var/spool's hangup
<cyberanger> mksquashfs: file edit/var/run/utmp, uncompressed size 0 bytes
<cyberanger> mksquashfs: directory edit/var/run/wicd inode 0xbd217165d
<cyberanger> mksquashfs: directory edit/var/run inode 0xbd217167d
<Juzzy-> you're needing local rootsquad support?
<cyberanger> and that output actually makes me wonder if the hangup is a collision somehow
<Juzzy-> squash*
<cyberanger> Juzzy-: no, at least not a part of this issue I think (since squashfs has been in debian and ubuntu's kernel for over two years now) just a crucial step in remastering a live cd is mksquashfs
<Juzzy-> hm weird
<cyberanger> and actually, in another project or two as well
<cyberanger> openwrt customization
<Juzzy-> phew
<Juzzy-> i found my karaoke mp3 collection
<cyberanger> got any system of a down in there
<Juzzy-> jeezzzzz
<Juzzy-> we have a party sceduled for 2 weeks
<Juzzy-> and I have 80gb of mp3s i couldnt find
<Juzzy-> phew
<Juzzy-> i went through a pile of hdds
<Juzzy-> moving them to my media center :D
<cyberanger> wow, not good
<cyberanger> perhaps you should rsync that to a few backup drives too, JIC
<Juzzy-> media center = 4 x 2tb raid 5
<Juzzy-> /dev/md1              5.4T  2.4T  3.0T  45% /mnt/raid5
<Juzzy-> /dev/md0               20G  5.1G   14G  28% /
<Juzzy-> that's raid 0 on all 4 drives, heh
<Juzzy-> and all of them have active partiions and bootloaders on it
<cyberanger> (karaoke for system of a down isn't easy, tried BYOB (bring your own bombs) on Gutar Hero IV and I could barely do it, if I was doing it without the background of the track, no way)
<cyberanger> Juzzy-: wow
<cyberanger> Juzzy-: so you do have a second rig in case of any failures I hope
<Juzzy-> nope
<Juzzy-> it's all redudnat
<Juzzy-> oh bleh
<Juzzy-> i said raid0
<Juzzy-> meant raid1
<Juzzy-> oh wow
<Juzzy-> 108gb left
<Juzzy-> so im not sure how big it is, thought it was only 80
<Juzzy-> guess its around 110 or so
<Juzzy-> I havnt had a party in 2 yrs, so i need to refresh with some newer muziq i guess :/
<cyberanger> wouldn't hurt
<Juzzy-> sucky thing, I couldn't tell you 1 single post 2008 song :/
<cyberanger> Juzzy-: if it's a mainstream one, idk if you'd want to
<Juzzy-> yea :p
<Juzzy-> oddly most of us are 30 ish
<Juzzy-> so michael jackson, most 80s, etc
<Juzzy-> me and the wife always do either picture or islands in the stream
<cyberanger> I've got stuff more recent than that, wasn't alive in the 80's but I have music from then
<cyberanger> but so much stuff is small time still
<cyberanger> bar bands and such
<cyberanger> taking a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Hot_100_number-one_singles_of_2008_(U.S.) and the 2009 and 2010 and 2011 pages
<cyberanger> only one song comes to mind as one I heard
<cyberanger> and I didn't hear it long
<cyberanger> "Fireflies" Owl City
<cyberanger> I prefer stuff that nobody has heard before, or stuff that isn't around anymore, with an exception here and there
<cyberanger> just kinda funny when I think of older people hearing this current junk, wondering why I'm listening to tool
 * cyberanger seees it still locking up on stuff in /var
<cyberanger> no permissions should be restrictive to /var/ more than /etc/ or /usr/ but perhaps an improper umount when exiting chroot might explain it
<cyberanger> which seems likely actually
<cyberanger> now that I've taken a look and see services that shouldn't be running clearly are
<cyberanger> and from the chroot jail (not an issue in and of itself)
<cyberanger> which is why I'm glad I've held off on a bug report
<cyberanger> idk what the full cause is, but I think I gotta step up and admit my bug appears to have a 'human error' asisting the issue
 * cyberanger wipes egg of face
<cyberanger> chris4585: hear that, I think that was my fault
 * chris4585 reads
<cyberanger> i/o error due to my failure to fully close the chroot jail
<chris4585> oh, yes that might have done it..
<cyberanger> and unmount everything pertaining to earlier steps
<cyberanger> not a permissions error in the usual sense, but mksquashfs isn't a usual task
<cyberanger> as is remastering a live cd
<cyberanger> (the past was a multithreading issue, when the treads got out of sync, similar concept here, the source changed, got out of sync)
<cyberanger> at least that's my current theroy after finding a service from the jail still running
<cyberanger> Juzzy-: have any ACDC?
<cyberanger> chris4585: chalk this one up as my lack of expirence in remastering
<cyberanger> that was the issue
<cyberanger> and I/O related error
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> yes that will do it
<chris4585> you have to always have to make sure everything you mount, you always unmount
<cyberanger> wasn't exactly wasted time, gotta get this right in the end
<cyberanger> well, it appeared as if I had
<cyberanger> however due to the way havp is setup, easy to overlook in that area
<cyberanger> but a simple 'netstat --inet -ln' showed it
<cyberanger> which I shrugged off last night (as I have havp and squid on all machines I maintain, but with different ACL's, so I can quickly have a backup should a primary fail)
<cyberanger> just something to keep an eye out for next time I suppose
<cyberanger> havp makes a couple of loop files for scanning and such
<cyberanger> so I guess when I ran umount, but had yet to exit chroot, it saw that as a failure, and fixed ti
<cyberanger> or else I completely missed it (hard to say after 24 hours exactly, but I didn't see any errors of not mounting anything I mounted myself, which is part of the problem, as some things I added also mounted places)
<cyberanger> chris4585: have you done any recent work on a custom live cd
<chris4585> cyberanger, no, not recently
<cyberanger> I'm thinking this is one howto worth it for the loco
<cyberanger> it's not really hard, and as you've proven, scriptable (and as I've proven, easy to do by hand, pending any human errors)
<cyberanger> just be nice to have a loco gallery of sorts for this
<cyberanger> darn, too big
<cyberanger> the iso that is, 738MB
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> you have no idea how many hours I invested in that one script...
<cyberanger> which is hard to believe, I purged so much stuff out, I actually removed the linux kernel and nearly removed apt
<chris4585> o.O
<cyberanger> chris4585: I can imagine however
<cyberanger> it's ok, apt-get install linux fixed that
<cyberanger> and apt makes it really hard to purge itself
<cyberanger> I tried purging a dependancy of apt, I knew I couldn't damage the system purging too much, worst case I rm -Rf workingspace/ and start over
<cyberanger> since it was just a chroot jail and not the my root system, kinda hard to wreak things
<chris4585> well you still have to be careful when in chroot and you have mounted dirs
<cyberanger> yep, otherwise I fry a VM and have to restore a snapshot ;-)
<cyberanger> and if that isn't enough, fry a system (the host os) I that only has been live for 72 hours, and I've not gotten to setup firefox yet
<cyberanger> lol
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> there is risks, and while I take risks doing things like jumping out of a perfectly good airplane, I do take some percautions, like checking my chute
<cyberanger> now I just need a perfectly good airplane ;-)
<cyberanger> chris4585: when I'm done, would you like to try it out?
<chris4585> a livecd?
<cyberanger> (now that you have cable, shouldn't be too hard to get it to you
<chris4585> oh god no, I can download ubuntu in 5mins now lol
<cyberanger> if not, US Mail)
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> my live cd
<chris4585> sure
<cyberanger> not sure how I'm gonna distrubte it, probally a torrent at first
<cyberanger> If it was more similar to ubuntu's disc or crunchbangs (or something) I'd have people rsync the difference
<cyberanger> but thing is, I think I've changed so much of it, that would fail as a realistic plan
<cyberanger> testing the livedisc now, I wonder how much I can increase compression without any errors
<cyberanger> (ideally 40-50 megs worth of further compression, to lower it to 699mb
<cyberanger> or less)
<chris4585> what size is it now? o.o
<cyberanger> atm, 738MB, and it's not it's final size
<cyberanger> but it's not too far from it
<cyberanger> gotta add a png for a background
<cyberanger> and some config files
<cyberanger> gonna see if anything is duplicated, if so, remove and symlink to fix that issue
<cyberanger> things like default config files
<cyberanger> maybe trim down my firefox profile somehow
<cyberanger> two virus scanners are on there, a favor for work, putting those tools on there (something useful for me and I'm encouraging them to use linux more, so a win win win)
<chris4585> is this with xorg?
<chris4585> that seems a bit large
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> perhaps the virus definations could be purged and placed on the fileserver as a script to fetch
<cyberanger> yeah, xorg, openbox
<cyberanger> I'd do it pure cli
<cyberanger> but it wouldn't suceed for too long if I did
<cyberanger> to an extent
<cyberanger> I think it's clamav and bitdefender, and their frontends
<chris4585> hrm, well I can give you some pointers possibly when I look at it
<cyberanger> still seems heavier than that, but with wireshark, etherape, ettercap, zenmap
<cyberanger> I expect this is heavy in it's own right to an extent
<cyberanger> since I replaced gnome and unity bloat with some of my own
<cyberanger> this is a pre-alpha atm
<cyberanger> easy to do in steps
<cyberanger> but ideally I can roll this out tommorow, as work in progress, request comments
<cyberanger> to those I know can tolerate the rough edges
<chris4585> yeah, thats no biggie, I've had to deal with tweaking things
<chris4585> rebuilding an entire iso just to see if the littlest of changes took effect correctly is not fun
<cyberanger> well, that's time, and if it helps put this to memory, then not wasted
<cyberanger> the nice thing is how quick it is on my rig
<cyberanger> as long as I don't delete the source files (don't plan to, I plan to tarball them and have them on usb with the iso, jic)
<cyberanger> then it's chroot in, adjust, then chroot out, and from there could be a script
<cyberanger> and 15 minuts I think, provided no hangups like yesterday
<cyberanger> that's not too bad for something that should help us save 20 minutes on repetive tasks
<chris4585> cyberanger, the thing I love about my script is its all menu based and was redesigned into modules, so if I want to make a new specific function its as easy as adding a few other functions inside a function, next to no programming
<chris4585> so that makes doing simple things like chrooting and mounting / unmounting as easy as choosing a option and typing exit
<chris4585> and hitting enter
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> part of why I did this first is I want to fairly compare it to doing it by hand
<cyberanger> (plus I doubt your script works on dd-wrt atm)
<cyberanger> I'll be trying it shortly
<cyberanger> I'm kinda annoyed with myself in that I meant to have alot more done by now on half these projects
<cyberanger> (the other half are too new to be an issue yet)
<chris4585> I need to update my script actually I've just been hesitant to do it...
<chris4585> for a while not I seem to get this dpkg error which is annoying and doesn't always happen
<chris4585> its been hard to pin point why its happening
<cyberanger> what is being installed at that moment?
<cyberanger> I found a few errors due to the same service running outside the chroot jail
<chris4585> many things usually I get it with some console-setup
<cyberanger> for example opensshd
<cyberanger> it failed to install due to port 22 already being taken
<cyberanger> actually, it may have been another service, but the jist is I shut down a ton of services on the host, then retried the install in the chroot jail, all ended well
<Juzzy-> hehe
<Juzzy-> back in 2002 or so
<Juzzy-> I built some dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/jails
<Juzzy-> formatted them, mounted them
<Juzzy-> and installed openssh in the chrooted enviros
<Juzzy-> was pretty neat
<Juzzy-> then i found out bsd had way better jails and bound to ips ;/
<cyberanger> that works
<cyberanger> I prefer to put the attackers in jail myself
<cyberanger> unfortunately things aren't that simple
<cyberanger> chris4585: perhaps plymouth wiil be something I ether theme next or just purge
 * cyberanger is leaning on purging it, just seems useless to me
<chris4585> cyberanger, is that even possible? I thought plymouth was needed to boot now
<cyberanger> good question, and the answer is more how much work you want do put into it
<cyberanger> debian doesn't use it
<cyberanger> and ubuntu did follow debian's boot setup for awhile
<cyberanger> so in theroy, you can reverse the process, or more realistic, use debian live instead
<cyberanger> if reversing the plymouth process isn't worht the work
<chris4585> have fun with that
<cyberanger> debian makes that easy enough
<cyberanger> I think it's doable
<cyberanger> I'm not sure how simple though
<cyberanger> hrm, utoh
<cyberanger> never mind, premature reaction
<cyberanger> seems I did or didn't do something that's causing a glitch in the bootup
<cyberanger> my guess is the gdm autologin and the app it starts with, asks to try it or install it
<cyberanger> in the natty cd
<cyberanger> it does boot to slim though, so all is well
 * cyberanger is further wondering if maybe this was something better for squeeze
<cyberanger> seems my ram is just too low on this rig for qemu to really run
<cyberanger> which isn't a suprise
<cyberanger> probally should have ran it on the laptop, triple the ram and a nearly equal processor
<cyberanger> yeah, all seems well, just sluggish
<cyberanger> everything I'm coming across so far is stuff I knowingly left out
<cyberanger> so far
<cyberanger> chris4585: drat, one thing I forgot, I cannot tweak terminator from the live disc, and have it save
<cyberanger> does the live disc create the $HOME area on each bootup, or is there an area I can seed that
<cyberanger> I should have thought about that, esp. since nitrogen uses releatve paths, no root config for a default setup
<chris4585> if it uses the same mechanisms that I know of, it creates home on bootup, by copying files in /etc/skel
<chris4585> so basically just put files in /etc/skel you want to be in /home/liveuser/
<cyberanger> so I'll have to populate enough of a home for two apps to work
<chris4585> what I always did was get the basic programs on the livecd, boot up make changes, copy the changes from the livecd onto the source somehow
<cyberanger> I expected that, but didn't really think about that
<cyberanger> sftp or rsync out of vbox or qemu
<chris4585> the config files from firefox for example
<cyberanger> or something like that
<cyberanger> firefox's config files I just did by hand
<cyberanger> firefox -P
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> and then copied the new profile, and copied the profiles.ini, and went from there
<cyberanger> I'm used to firefox hacking I just sorta knew what it would expect
<cyberanger> Heh, just pulled out one of my backup drives, I thought I purged all my mirror backups
<cyberanger> it's got hardy and lucid, but needs 4 months of updates by now I believe
<cyberanger> chris4585: didn't expect a more restricted $PATH
<cyberanger> guess that's one more thing to adjust
<cyberanger> time for a break
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 55.4℉ (13℃), 29.71in (1003mb), Light air 3kt (↑) - KCHA 10:19Z
<wrst> good morning everyone
<cyberanger> .weather 37311
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger
 * wrst kicks testbot8570
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<wrst> well cyberanger i think it has died?
<cyberanger> wrst: in that case, I'm doing better than your bot
<cyberanger> no sense leaving a courpse here to rot
<wrst> yeah i don't know what happened there
<cyberanger> (joke aside, if you were only kidding, we can invite it back, but it looked like you wanted it kicked)
<cyberanger> perhaps I should have let the bot's master do the kicking, hrm?
<cyberanger> wrst: sent it a msg to join, and gave it another command for weather
<cyberanger> perhaps it locked up, what's top say
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 55.4℉ (13℃), 29.75in (1004mb), Light Drizzle, Light air 3kt (↑) - KCHA, 12:53Z
<wrst> woot
<cyberanger> if you'd like to kick your bot wrst
<cyberanger> I stole the honor last time
<wrst> hey but he works :)
<cyberanger> .weather 37311
 * cyberanger facepalms
<cyberanger> wrst: well, it ignored the join command
<wrst> i had already joined it :)
<cyberanger> look again
<cyberanger> since you kicked it
<wrst> ohh
<wrst> oh well its better off that way :)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<cyberanger> did you do that, or was it slow
<wrst> .weather 37311
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 55.4℉ (13℃), 29.75in (1004mb), Light Drizzle, Light air 3kt (↑) - KCHA, 12:53Z
<wrst> a little slow today :)
<cyberanger> no kidding, that weather report is an hour old
<cyberanger> it's now 1348Z
<cyberanger> (that time cannot be changed, if it's source is METAR data, they use GMT (Zulu) time exclusively, however idk why the bot couldn't adjust it)
<cyberanger> (however for IRC, idk if you'd want to)
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^^^ Reguarding your earlier question on the bot's time
<cyberanger> does that explain that (idk why I didn't pickup on that being METAR data then)
 * wrst thinks he has a long way to go to have a decent bot :)
 * cyberanger was gonna post a link, but on second thought.....
<cyberanger> .wik METAR
<testbot8570> "METAR is a format for reporting weather information." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/METAR
<cyberanger> too vauge, but at least it posted the link
<cyberanger> testbot8570: tell wrst I gotta head out to work, bbl
<testbot8570> cyberanger: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<testbot8570> wrst: 13:56Z <cyberanger> tell wrst I gotta head out to work, bbl
<wrst> testbot8570: tell wrst something
<testbot8570> You can tell yourself that.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> later cyberanger
<cyberanger> I *should* be on shortly
<cyberanger> scratch that, I should be leaving shortly, ugh
<cyberanger> .make measandwhich
<cyberanger> .sudo make measandwhich
<cyberanger> man, that bot needs to have a sense of humour coded to it
<cyberanger> testbot8570: tell wrst testbot8570 needs to have a sense of humour coded to it
<testbot8570> cyberanger: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<testbot8570> wrst: 14:13Z <cyberanger> tell wrst testbot8570 needs to have a sense of humour coded to it
<wrst> maybe it should be called dry bot
<Xpistos> well its official, my wife is going back to XP
<Xpistos> 18 month fight lost because of the stupid teachers union and coupon printing
<cyberanger> it's offical, I'm not giving up yet
<cyberanger> chris4585: good news, whatever I need to trim, it's clearly in one file
<cyberanger> 693M livecdtmp/extract-cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<cyberanger> so it's easily doable
<cyberanger> (perhaps I need to thin firefox to do that, or see how much these virus scanners are taking up)
<kd4zay> moring all
<wrst> kd4zay morning
<kd4zay> nothing beats an eventful munday morning  8)
<orias> heh
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 62.6℉ (17℃), 29.76in (1004mb), Gentle breeze 10kt (↑) - KCHA 17:53Z
<orias> .weather galactic city coruscant
<testbot8570> No ICAO code found, sorry
<wrst> .weather mars
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 42.8℉ (6℃), 29.97in (1012mb), Light Rain, Mist, Gentle breeze 10kt (↑) - CYMX, 21:00Z
<wrst> i never knew mars was so chili this time of year
<linuxman410> wrst you here
<linuxman410> chris4585 you here
<linuxman410> Xpistos you here
<wrst> testbot8570: tell linuxman410 to give us just an extra minute or two next time :)
<testbot8570> wrst: I'll pass that on when linuxman410 is around.
<linuxman410> wrst u hee
<testbot8570> linuxman410: 22:07Z <wrst> tell linuxman410 to give us just an extra minute or two next time :)
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> linuxman410, you do usually leave kind of fast
<chris4585> sup
<linuxman410> chris4585 can i ask you a question
<chris4585> linuxman410, I don't see why not
<linuxman410> chris4585 att send me a email saying i had malware or virus on my computer which is in possible
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> ha ha linuxman410
<linuxman410> chris4585 said it was a warning
<wrst> linuxman410: did you tell them they are smoking pot :)
<chris4585> I wouldn't worry about it
<linuxman410> here is what they said
<linuxman410> IMPORTANT COMPUTER SAFETY NOTICE from AT&T Internet Services Security Center -„IRC Traffic Detected‰
<linuxman410> We have evidence which indicates that a computer accessing the Internet via your Internet connection may be infected with malicious software such as a virus or worm.
<linuxman410> Our investigation shows that the following IP was assigned to your log-on session at the indicated time and was using IRC connections to a computer network which is possibly a Botnet.
<linuxman410> IMPORTANT COMPUTER SAFETY NOTICE from AT&T Internet Services Security Center -„IRC Traffic Detected‰
<linuxman410> We have evidence which indicates that a computer accessing the Internet via your Internet connection may be infected with malicious software such as a virus or worm.
<linuxman410> Our investigation shows that the following IP was assigned to your log-on session at the indicated time and was using IRC connections to a computer network which is possibly a Botnet.
<linuxman410> that is crazy
<linuxman410> wrst did you read that stupidness
<wrst> yes linuxman410 that is nuts
<linuxman410> wrst i called them and told them it was impossible on the dates in question i left irc running and was not talking maybe that is what it was
<linuxman410> wrst i know nothing about botnets
<wrst> me either linuxman410
<wrst> testbot8570: are you to blame?
<linuxman410> i had to look up the word to see what it was
<wrst> hmm he's all silent
<wrst> testbot8570: hello
<wrst> linuxman410: i think we found our man
<wrst> linuxman410: gotta go let me know how that works out
<linuxman410> ok
<linuxman410> i am going to go in case i leave it on too long and get banned from my internet
<chris4585> lol...
<orias> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-17
<cyberanger> .weather 37311
<testbot8570> Clear ☼, 46.4℉ (8℃), 29.78in (1005mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KCHA 10:53Z
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<wrst> .weather livingston tn
<testbot8570> Scattered, 50.0℉ (10℃), 29.79in (1005mb), Gentle breeze 8kt (↑) - KCHA 11:53Z
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: how are you doing?
<cyberanger> fairly well, and you?
<wrst> doing well seems like  a busy day at work for early
<cyberanger> sounds like fun
<wrst> hmm fun... not for sure about that but hey keeps you going anyway
<cyberanger> lol, true
<wrst> also cyberanger working on a little documentation project when i have a spare minute today
<wrst> testbot8570: hi
<cyberanger> that seems a cotradiction in terms there
<cyberanger> litte != documentation project
<wrst> ha ha well yes, I suppose cyberanger i am "making" time
<wrst> cyberanger: getting my feet wet with sphinx (python documentation tool) and also using bzr
<wrst> .seen linuxman410
<testbot8570> wrst: I last saw linuxman410 at 2011-05-16 22:25:59 UTC on #ubuntu-us-tn
<cyberanger> .seen MootBot
<testbot8570> Sorry, I haven't seen mootbot around.
<cyberanger> and I thought they were family
<wrst> testbot8570: what is your issue with MootBot?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: ping
<cyberanger> .seen pace_t_zulu
<testbot8570> Sorry, I haven't seen pace_t_zulu around.
<wrst> cyberanger: I am hoping to summons him for some OS X advice :)
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get purge osx
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install linux
<cyberanger> :-)
<wrst> agreed cyberanger but this is a deal my wife is working on just glad she is on *nix of some flavor
<cyberanger> even if that flavor tastes like bleach
<wrst> agreed
<cyberanger> .seen wrst
<testbot8570> cyberanger: I last saw wrst at 2011-05-17 12:59:19 UTC on #ubuntu-us-tn
<wrst> woot
<wrst> testbot8570: tell cyberanger I'm right here!
<testbot8570> wrst: I'll pass that on when cyberanger is around.
<cyberanger> wrst: I was more wondering why that cmd is using UTC
<testbot8570> cyberanger: 14:59Z <wrst> tell cyberanger I'm right here!
<wrst> beats me cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> METAR data made sense (I guess IRC's global nature explains it though, UTC seems to be the standard for IRC)
<cyberanger> here it's jokingly called freenode standard time
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> i was out of town
<kd4zay> hi all
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu and kd4zay
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: dns video wasn't playable in firefox or vlc
<cyberanger> kept crashing both
<kd4zay> morning cyberanger
<cyberanger> kd4zay: how's things going?
<kd4zay> its been an eventful morning to say the least 8)
<kd4zay> i had an ad server go down in flames and took the GC with it.
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i think you have the wrong link... it plays if vlc...
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: depends if you gave me the bad link
<kd4zay> has anyone here tested any 4port nics on ubunutu server
<cyberanger> http://www.psy.vanderbuilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ^
<cyberanger> kd4zay: 4 on one card?
<kd4zay> i need to build a snort box
<cyberanger> or just for NIC's
<kd4zay> yep
<kd4zay> a 4port nic
<cyberanger> four*
<cyberanger> shouldn't be an issue, one rig here has 6 nic's
<cyberanger> but not all on one card
<cyberanger> but do to load concerns, we branch IDS out a bit
<kd4zay> i need to have snort monitor 8 networks
<kd4zay> so i i thought 2 4port nics would handle that
<cyberanger> shouldn't be any issue, as long as the card itself is supported
<cyberanger> and you've got enough ram and cpu for it
<kd4zay> i figure 8g of ram should do with dual 3.4 xeons
<cyberanger> oh yeah, as long as your traffic and your rules aren't insane
<cyberanger> perfect
<kd4zay> i was also looking to deploy a honeyd box across all the nets also
<kd4zay> now all i need is a monitoring solution
<cyberanger> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cyberanger> it works
<kd4zay> like nagios but simple , yeah but i need alerting and logging for compliance , i need records retention
<cyberanger> ah, hrm
<cyberanger> I'm sure there is something for that
<cyberanger> not much of a legal dept. here
<cyberanger> just our internal audits, tos
<kd4zay> PCI compliance like to think of its self as being a standard of security LOL
<cyberanger> well, there is nothing wrong with staying alert and backing up your proof
<cyberanger> for the necessary stuff we do that, but an IDS is overkill
<kd4zay> We have to due to compliance but then again I take compliance a bit further 8)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/dns-demo%20-%20Computer.m4v
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ^ mousing over that link causes quassel-client to crash on mac os x
<cyberanger> ouch
<kd4zay> i think i found a good candidate for the snort box http://sguil.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<wrst> weird i guess trying to play the m4v file pace_t_zulu?
<wrst> oh pace_t_zulu on OS X running Office 2008 I'm wanting to make a movie out of a ppt presentation, any ideas?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... i'm sure it's trying to display a preview thumbnail... treating it like a normal url (even maybe an html file) ...
<wrst> yeah I can see how that would confuse things a little :) but would be cool if it played a video
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: can you mouse over that link on on the linux version of quassel-client? do you have the thumbnail preview enabled?
<wrst> not for sure of their bug reporting system pace_t_zulu but might be helpful as I'm betting they don't have an abundance of osx users
<wrst> doesn't even offer a preview for me pace_t_zulu but links do
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good to know... means the linux version handles it correctly ... this is definitely bug report worthy
<wrst> yes and windows, I'm actually on windows right now pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it will run
<cyberanger> I'll watch it shortly
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: it's really quick and basic
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: it will be an anti-climax
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you get a look?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yeah
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it's consistant, dns is the only change?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... 100%
<cyberanger> can you run dig?
<cyberanger> they're not opendns's usual round robin addresses, makes me think vanderbuilt has middleware involved (which is smart for their load)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea, i can run dig
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: there is something wrong with vanderbilt's implementation of opendns
<cyberanger> yeah, but the video shows something that makes no sense
<cyberanger> one dns query, then a download
<cyberanger> to have that much speed difference for the same lan
<cyberanger> I mean, the video makes sense, but the issue is as a clear as mud to it
<cyberanger> can you dig all 4 dns servers with the domain for the apple download
<cyberanger> dig @$dnsip $downloaddomain
<cyberanger> some distrobution networks use the dns server's IP address, that's why I expect
<cyberanger> I wanna see if dns results might affect some routing
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: my understanding is that the issue is specific to akamai ...
<pace_t_zulu> the opendns configuration resolves to a server on the west coast
<cyberanger> akami is one, others use the same method too
<cyberanger> before I bet they were just querying the root nameservers themselves
<cyberanger> is there a reason you couldn't use your own nameservers, internal domains or something?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: something is clearly wrong, idk what you could do to fix it
<cyberanger> but I do have a few ideas
<wrst> .weather livingston tn
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: it's not my job to fix it ... don't worry
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'm not, I alrready see several fixes, and will just stick to my own dns hackery
<cyberanger> go OpenNIC
<chibihogoshino> hello?
<vychune> hey
<chibihogoshino> this is chibi's brother. did you ever talk to him?
<vychune> no today
<vychune> *not
<chris4585> haven't seen him in a while
<chibihogoshino> ok well i know he was a memeber here and some of you knew him. i just needed to tell you all that he died today.
<vychune> WTH!!!!!!!!!!
<chibihogoshino> yeah..
<vychune> that was like my bestfriend on here
<vychune> he will be missed
<chibihogoshino> i'm not sure who all he talked to. me and him went to an ubuntu meeting last year but only us and two others showed up.
<chris4585> ... oh no..
<chris4585> :(
<Dan9186> chibihogoshino: well that sucks, our condolences
<vychune> what happened?
<chibihogoshino> right now we
<chibihogoshino> we're not sure but we think probably an aneurysm.
<vychune> aww oh my god. im so sorry to hear that man. he was a cool dude
<chris4585> yeah he was cool I feel bad last time he came on I didn't get to talk to him..
<chibihogoshino> yeah he was pretty rad.
<vychune> dont know what you got till its gone. i sure had a cool friend. im sure you had a cool bro
<vychune> im gonna logoff guys
<chibihogoshino> ok man
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I'm sorry for your loss.. he was cool and he will be missed
<chibihogoshino> thanks. do you know who all here knew him?
<chris4585> well pretty much everyone, we'll let the others know
<chibihogoshino> thank you
<chibihogoshino> i'm not sure if i should leave this on or not.
<Juzzy> wow
<Juzzy> glad when people do that, sucks, but good to know, honestly
<orias> damn. sorry to hear about that chibihogoshino's brother
<chibihogoshino> it's pretty shitty
<wrst> my goodness
<wrst> chibihogoshino:  we are all terribly sorry to hear that
<chibihogoshino> thanks
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: wow, I remember you both
<cyberanger> at that meeting, along with ragonarkangel (who's been even more absent)
<cyberanger> wow, I cannot believe that
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: was it quick?
<cyberanger> hopefully he didn't suffer
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: pretty much everyone here knew him here, afaik, it was ragonarkangel and myself, you too that meet up a year ago, we had plans for another one this year, but couldn't pull it off easily
<cyberanger> he might know one other person from morristown, linuxman410
<cyberanger> as far as in person, that is
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: RIP Chibihogoshino, You Will be Missed
<chibihogoshino> hello
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: thank you for jumping on IRC to let us know
<chibihogoshino> np man. i knew he talked to you guys so i figured i should.
<cyberanger> yeah, and you two seemed real close at perkits
<cyberanger> I bet it's harder on you than us (and it's hard on us too)
<chibihogoshino> yeah we were a couple of big nerds.
<chibihogoshino> i remember meeting you a while back but i can't remember who else was there.
<cyberanger> Ragonarkangel
<chibihogoshino> ok. does he still come around?
<cyberanger> infrequently
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> but I think I can reach him another way
<chibihogoshino> if you think he would want to know then that would be cool
<cyberanger> http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/meetups/249/
<cyberanger> I don't think anyone wants to know, I mean, it's a few levels past bad news
<chibihogoshino> Yeah.. I don't mean like that.
<cyberanger> but I do think it's worth sharing, as hard as it is to swallow, it's harder to ignore
<chibihogoshino> thanks
<cyberanger> man, kinda makes me wish we tried a little more to make this month's meetup work
<cyberanger> please keep us appraised
<cyberanger> and let us know if we can help
<chibihogoshino> so as for how he died we're not sure yet. it seems to have been quick from what i was told. like i said earlier it was likely an aneurysm. i'll definitely let you guys know what's going on.
<chibihogoshino> if i can't get on under his name i'll use something else
<cyberanger> you should be able to, since your able to now
<cyberanger> and that is one of a few things that's quick and unexpected
<chibihogoshino> his computer was on when it happened. it's been connected to various servers and chat rooms since.
<chibihogoshino> if for whatever reason it gets turned off or disconnected i'll still get back with you all.
<cyberanger> and for someone like him, good health, young, that's probally more likely then the others
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: sounds good, I'll send an email to our mailing list as soon as I'm off the clock
<chibihogoshino> thanks
<cyberanger> that'll let everyone else know
<cyberanger> and I think everyone he really knew is here now
<cyberanger> so unfortunate
<chibihogoshino> i think it's good they'll know
<chibihogoshino> it's pretty shocking
<chibihogoshino> but of course something like this would be
<cyberanger> I do to, well, better than not knowing
<cyberanger> I've gotta get back to work, should be getting off soon enough
<cyberanger> when I get home I'll be back on
<chibihogoshino> ok
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-18
<cyberanger> chris4585: I bit the bullet and did it from scratch with debootstrap
<vychune> o/
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah?
<chris4585> I like it from debootstrap better
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<kd4zay> morning all
<wrst> kd4zay: morning
<vychune> o/
<kd4zay> cyberanger: how do you guys handle your linux backups? I looking for a way to take snapshots of the system while mounted.  deshavu!
<Juzzy> lvm can
<Juzzy> how many linux boxes?
<chris4585> kd4zay, my favorite method of backing up http://paste.ubuntu.com/609655/
<Xpistos> what are you backing up with that>
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> everything apperently
<kd4zay> I have about 8 linux boxes
<kd4zay> chris4585: so if i was to need to do a full metal restore i would need to: manually create the partitions ,restore the backup, chroot from the bootup media mount dev and proc then run grub to reinstall the mbr ?
<kd4zay> juzzy: lvm was not install on these server originally
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> kd4zay: we've not done frozen snapshots, becuase the system was mounted
<cyberanger> in the past, we've umounted /boot
<cyberanger> then rsync'd it
<cyberanger> then do the same, but without unmounting it
<cyberanger> ignoring a directory here and there
<kd4zay> i see
<cyberanger> not a full backup, exactly, but the directories we ignored are the stuff that is created on the fly
<cyberanger>  /proc for example
<kd4zay> dev proc
<cyberanger>  /dev too, yep
<kd4zay> sys
<cyberanger> um, not sure on that one
<kd4zay> though rsync would only keep one copy synced correct?
<cyberanger> there was little that one machine did, /mirror and /etc were about all that was tweaked from stock
<cyberanger> apache and ssh added
<cyberanger> that is true, if you keep using the same destnation or don't back that up
<cyberanger> once rsync got the data off the mirror, we could tarball it, we did tarball /boot and /etc for sure
<cyberanger>  /home was pretty useless in this case
<cyberanger> thing about the mirror, only the most recent data was worth anything
<kd4zay> i have a hylafax server / a mailarchiva box / snort / and a few others that im trying to come up with a way to manage all the backups for all or anyone but be able to do baremetal recovery
<cyberanger> so "rsync -avPe ssh exampleuser@exampledomain:/mirror /backup/mirror1 && cp /backup/mirror1 /backup/mirror2"
<cyberanger> then we allways have a fairly recent bit of /mirror, and if that had an issue, it'd be on one of two sets, if both sets failed, a bigger issue just happened
<cyberanger> and since there are no donations, no backers, besides my wallet
<cyberanger> this isn't corprate, that's what I gotta settle for
<kd4zay> sure that could work with a automated script that could create x amount backups or just a daily cron for each day of the week
<cyberanger> yep, and toss in something checking sha256sums
<cyberanger> make sure the backups are good
<cyberanger> now, there is other options, but for a true snapshot, you've gotta stop read and write access
<kd4zay> the only issue i see would be any database being open of course you can just stop mysql before the backups
<cyberanger> yeah, and anything reading the database has downtime too
<kd4zay> so if i was doing a bare metal restore , i would need to create the partitions, restore the backup and use grub to install the mbr back ?
<kd4zay> cause really thats what i am looking for is a way to recover from a full failure at any point with a week
<cyberanger> yeah, that would work
<Juzzy> for big deployments I use arkeia (commercial) b/c it has point in time, etc
<cyberanger> xfs has some nifty utilities that might be better
<Juzzy> its cheap, and has wicked nice .deb support
<cyberanger> for going from nearest backup to new box
<cyberanger> I've gotten used to doing by hand in under an hour (less with the backup box already setup from one backup, then it's just an update)
<kd4zay> the company here uses symantec back exec system recover which take snapshot through out the day, very expense! now i would not need that for the nixs but I will need to come up with a process
<kd4zay> cyberanger: your solution seem like a valid one
<kd4zay> arkeia has a free linux version !
<kd4zay> but only supports 2 server 8p
<Juzzy> hehe
<Juzzy> there's always bakula
<kd4zay> bakula ? i havent looked at that yet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-19
<chris4585> kd4zay, to answer your question earlier, yeah pretty much, I don't see why you'd need to mount those dirs though
<chris4585> don't see why you'd need to chroot into it either
<kd4zay> chris4585: well if you are to use grub to recreate your mbr would you not do that from your mounted file system that was my only thought for using the chroot
<kd4zay> btw morning all
<chris4585> kd4zay, I've not heard of doing that, I would just run a livecd and install grub to the mbr that way
<chris4585> morning
<kd4zay> Chris4585: i would think that you would have to have the boot partition mounted so that when you run the grub install and specify the device it will pickup the proper kernel?
<kd4zay> i could be wrong
<Xpistos> I have a seperate boot partition
<Xpistos> but 11.04 won't let me specifiy my own /data partition on install
<Xpistos> I hate that
<chibihogoshino> signing out
<pace_t_zulu> so wrst ... looks like that opendns issue at vandy has been resolved
<pace_t_zulu> apparently it wasn't vandy or opendns at fault ... akamai was handing out suboptimal tables to opendns ...
<pace_t_zulu> supposedly akamai can't be convinced that optimal tables are in their best interest ... very weird - given the business they're in
<wrst> cool glad you got it fixe
<wrst> d
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i personally had nothing to do with fixing it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: just helped put pressure on individuals who could fix it
<wrst> that is playing a part pace_t_zulu ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: indeed ... just being sure not to take any undeserved credit
<pace_t_zulu> http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2011/05/chrome-13-introduces-experimental-hidden-nav-bar-option.ars
<orias> ohhh nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-20
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/apple-causes-religious-reaction-in-brains-of-fans-say-neuroscientists/
<pace_t_zulu> ^  no indication of a peer reviewed publication to back up those claims
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<wrst> ha ha but its pretty funny anyway pace_t_zulu ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sup
<wrst> not much pace_t_zulu working on a little documentation writing, how are you doing?
<wrst> and btw been using my wife's macbook some the last couple of days I do like it :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: binarymutant hit me up on twitter
<wrst> cool, how is he?
<xpistos> lol? What what happened to Chibhogoshino?
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> What happened to Chibihogoshino?
<wrst> not for sure Xpistos
<wrst> i think an  aneurysm was suspsected
<wrst> his brother was nice enough to inform us a couple days ago
<Xpistos> I talked to him not that long ago
<Xpistos> man
<pace_t_zulu> wait.. what?
<pace_t_zulu> did chibihogoshino pass away for real?
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu
<wrst> pace_t_zulu, Xpistos: http://pastebin.com/bqieRjfb
<Xpistos> I feel sick
<pace_t_zulu> wow
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: was that yesterday?
<wrst> two days ago
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea it was quite slow in here yesterday
<wrst> yes it was :)
<pace_t_zulu> hard to chat about light hearted stuff with the news about chibi
<pace_t_zulu> wrst so i was saying last night
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant hit me up on twitter
<pace_t_zulu> he is @binarymutant on there
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu how is he doing?
<pace_t_zulu> he still doesn't have a connection ... but unlimited sms ...
<pace_t_zulu> so i suggest a bot that forwards mentions of his handles
<vychune> has anyone talked to chibi's family?
<pace_t_zulu> *suggested
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: i don't know ... i just found out
<vychune> oh well of course
<vychune> his brother came on and told us
<wrst> just what was in that chat vychune I think cyberanger has a way to contact them
<pace_t_zulu> that was very thoughtful of his brother to let us know
<wrst> yes, Chibi was always a very nice guy and suspect his brother is also
<Xpistos> God I freaking hate iTunes
<vychune> wrst i dont remember check the logs
<vychune> xpistos: real player= real shit
<Xpistos> lol
<vychune> i wonder will chibi's bro joiin up
<Xpistos> I have a user that cannot connect to the iTunes store so no updates for his iPhone. But guess who gets to fix it
<vychune> xpistos if my computer was worth something id have it on here
<vychune> thats sucks
<vychune> send it here ill fix it
<vychune> cant say it will come back however
<vychune> :)
<vychune> wrst: someone put it on pastebin pastebin.com/bqieRjfb
<wrst> vychune: ?
<vychune> the chat you wanted right/
<vychune> ?
<wrst> yeah vychune i put that up :)
<vychune> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<vychune> *gibbs slap*
<wrst> ha ha vychune ;)
<vychune> you think chibi's bro will join up wrst or has he already?
<wrst> I don't know vychune i think cyberanger is more familiar with them
<wrst> hope so if he hasn't
<vychune> yeah
<pace_t_zulu> chibi's brother would definitely be welcome in here
<pace_t_zulu> everyone is welcome in here ... but you know what i mean
<vychune> everyone is, bit we know hell need someone in his time of grief
<vychune> remind me to never go on #facebook again
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: as long as you do the same for me
<wrst> hello cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> wrst cyberanger either of y'all have twitter accounts?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i have one but never use it or check it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: binarymutant was asking if anyone else has a twitter account
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what is your twitter handle?
<wrst> uhh let me see pace_t_zulu :)
<cyberanger> hey wrst & pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: binarymutant is @binarymutant on twitter
<pace_t_zulu> he made it easy on us
<wrst> wesleystout pace_t_zulu, that's my handle... i didn't get creative did i?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: not as creative as my @johnhaitas handle ;)
<wrst> no but getting close ;)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yeah, he's had that account for awhile
<cyberanger> I've changed mine a few times, preferring status.net software myself
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: @binarymutant was asking if anyone one else has a twitter account ... he has unlimited sms
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: what do you think about a bot that forwards any mentions of 'binarymutant' to him
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: doable
<cyberanger> hadn't heard from him in awhile, all well?
<wrst> cyberanger: i don't think my bot will do that :)
<cyberanger> wrst: probally
<wrst> well cyberanger I don't think i can make it do that :)
<cyberanger> wrst: another bot could
<wrst> ha ha yeah i've seen some that do that actually
<cyberanger> unfortunately twitbot is taken
<vychune> twitbott?
<pace_t_zulu> i took a look at ubotutn ... seems to have a slight case of bit rot ... that and binarymutant was the only one who ever deployed it - his instructions have a few glaring inaccuracies
<pace_t_zulu> ubotutn was just a customization of rbot ... so i may start with a fresh copy of rbot
<cyberanger> intresting
<cyberanger> I'm working on eggdrop and some custom code myself
<wrst> cyberanger: have someone in another channel asking about getting a cloak with freenode is it at #freenode wehre you go to do that?
<cyberanger> wrst: yep
<cyberanger> and netiquette matters
<cyberanger> and in that channel patience too
<wrst> yes told them that too :)
<wrst> thanks cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> no sweat
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-21
<wrst> greetings cyberanger
 * wrst is not for sure how running pc-bsd in a VM is going to work out
<chris4585> I just encountered an odd issue, when I turn my brothers computer on grub does not display at all
<chris4585> I hit esc a few times, hit down arrow key a few times to get to boot windows :/
<chris4585> not quite sure whats causing this issue
<chris4585> nothing appears to load visually until gdm loads
<orias> bios shows though right? have you tried to refresh grub?
<chris4585> yeah bios does, but not grub, how do  you refresh grub?
<orias> once you get in the grub prompt you run a command. look up in the ubuntu wiki update grub and it should walk you through it, its part of reinstalling grub if another os hoses the grub install. quick and easy. sorry i dont remember anything specific
<orias> ofc you will want to backup your grub files first
<orias> good luck!
<chris4585> meh, I think I will just leave it, I don't think my brother minds imagining grub
<cyberanger> chris4585: or ignoring it for that matter
<cyberanger> wrst: not a usual blend of bsd, so idk
<cyberanger> Morning everyone
<cyberanger> .weather 37311
<cyberanger> oh, the bot's gone again
<cyberanger> wrst: where did your bot go?
<xpistos> Hey guys
<xpistos> Can someone give me a hand with my NFS shares? Something is missing on my 11.04 box
<orias> whas up?
<orias> whats*
<wrst> cyberanger:  you want it back?
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Scattered, 87.8℉ (31℃), 29.96in (1011mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KCHA 19:53Z
<cyberanger> wrst: if it's working, why not
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting June 2nd at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<orias> Whats a Wiki Jams?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-22
<wrst> cyberanger: any suggestion for a name? maybe upload to launchpad so other members can modify?
<cyberanger> wrst: name for?
<wrst> the bot
<cyberanger> none really come to mind
<cyberanger> Frankenstin?
<wrst> probably need an open nick
<cyberanger> wrstbot
<cyberanger> just do not use wrstbotever
<cyberanger> sounds bad
<wrst> that might be the best one to do cyberanger :)
<wrst> but in all reality a little info bot would be nice I don't care to keep it on my server cyberanger
<cyberanger> orias: if a member wants help building up the wiki, namely our loco pages or ones profile page
<cyberanger> they can allways ask for some collabaritive help
<cyberanger> There are some benifits to maintaining your wiki page, it doubles as ones application for ubuntu membership, for one example
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm trying to see what twitter <-> Irc bots are best, and set one up
<wrst> cool
<cyberanger> perhaps get rid of some of the redundant bots in the process, locobot_4 and ubuntulo1_ stand out
<cyberanger> wrst: I don't plan on letting twitter hit IRC, just the other way
<cyberanger> but for binarymutant I might be able to do something
<cyberanger> sms to irc at least
<cyberanger> idk
<wrst> that would be cool
<orias> ahh
<wrst> .weather Livingston TN
<testbot8570> Scattered, 64.4℉ (18℃), 30.04in (1014mb), Calm 0kt (↑) - KCHA 10:53Z
<cyberanger> .wik ubuntu
<testbot8570> "Ubuntu (philosophy), an ethical concept of African origin" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<cyberanger> .wik ubuntu linux
<testbot8570> "Ubuntu (pronounced /ʊˈbʊntuː/)[4]|[5]| is a computer operating system based on the Debian Linux distribution and distributed as free and open source software." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_linux
<cyberanger> your bot has a encoding issue
<cyberanger> unless my client isn't rendering it correctly (again)
<wrst> cyberanger: it seems to have lots of issues
<wrst> I'm mobile but I got weirdness also
<cyberanger> that's ok, we all have our moments ;-)
<wrst> weird moments are the norm for me :)
<cyberanger> linux geek in a WinDOS world, not suprising
<wrst> cyberanger: hope you have a good day I will see you later
<cyberanger> you too wrst
<wrst> thanks
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: are you running testbot8570?
<pace_t_zulu> .weather nashville tn
<pace_t_zulu> .weather Nashville TN
<pace_t_zulu> .wik Arsenal FC
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 77.0℉ (25℃), 30.00in (1013mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KBNA 13:53Z
<testbot8570> "Arsenal Football Club is a professional English Premier League football club based in North London." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenal_FC
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 77.0℉ (25℃), 30.00in (1013mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KBNA 13:53Z
<pace_t_zulu> hmmm
<pace_t_zulu> interesting ... the order in which those returned
<vychune> o/
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yes I fear so its in here because of cyberanger :)
<orias> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-13
<chris4585> moo
<Omnifrog|woods> blue horse http://i.imgur.com/tvYKWpm.jpg
<chris4585> indeed that is
<Omnifrog|woods> it's actually a white horse in the shade of a tree
<Omnifrog|woods> kinda _blue_ my mind when I saw it today
<wrst> Omnifrog: why are you painting horses?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-14
<pace_t_zulu> man ... been a long time since i last opened my irc client ... i'm getting a bunch of push notifications to colloquy on my iphone about reauthenticating ... has freenode had a bunch of netsplits over the last week?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yep, had a ddos attack going
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: and it's been worse than a week
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, cyberanger: at least it isn't an attack on my server
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, cyberanger: how have y'all been?
<wrst> good n' busy pace_t_zulu, how about you?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: same
<wrst> I suppose that is good but wouldn't mind getting to be lazy for just a bit
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: 3 apps on app store w 2 actively in development for the store and one that's a maybe for the store
<pace_t_zulu> that's been keeping my time occupied
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu sounds fun
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: very busy, dealt with a ddos myself about a month and a half ago, never fun
 * netritious "Here I go ago again on my own" duh-nuh-nuh duh-nuh-nuh "Going down the only road I've ever known" duh-nuh-nuh duh-nuh-nuh
<netritious> whitesnake...kinda forgot about them :x
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-15
<Juzzy> starts in 12 mins: https://developers.google.com/events/io/
<wrst> watching Juzzy
<wrst> in glorious HD
<Juzzy> hehe
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-17
<netritious> TGIF
<wrst> agreed netritious, how you doing?
<netritious> not to bad wrst, yourself?
<wrst> doing well I have the friday countdown going
<netritious> nice
<wrst> netritious: anything big and exciting happening on the western front?
<netritious> no. well maybe. It's a surprise.
<wrst> ha ha that will keep the viewers interested
<netritious> :D
<netritious> Just read that wheezy is now stable.
<wrst> yep stable stale depends on how you look at it :)
<Unit193> That means testing is unfrozen.
<netritious> wheezy has been fairly stable for me for the past year in a vm, but I "reset" it a lot via system snapshots, essentially restoring it to it's last update from a clean install. :$
<Unit193> I've been actually running it a while now, no issues.
<netritious> no issues for me either, just I install different stuff at different times, and instead of keeping up with copies of disk images, I just do a diff on the filesystems (pre/post install/upgrade)
<netritious> save the output to pendrive or netwrok share, along with any notes, scripts, and usually a copy of /etc
<netritious> *installed packages diff, not file system diff, and I don't use diff until I compare the lists.
<netritious> anyway, # dpkg --get-selections > `hostname`.pkg.list
<chris4585> wrst, I installed my ssd the other day
<chris4585> its bananas fast
<chris4585> lol
<Omnifrog> Note to self: Playing the South Park game from 1999 in Wine is not a good idea
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: why, did it crash & kill kenny
<cyberanger> ?
<wrst> chris4585: they are great my laptop running arch on a ssd is nuts
<Omnifrog> lol cyberanger
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> it messed with the graphics settings, scrambled the desktop, resized all the windows to a lower resolution and it all resuted in the need for a ctrl-alt-F1 sudo shutdown -R now
<wrst> Omnifrog: so you weren't exactly partying like 1999?
<Omnifrog> no. not at all
<Omnifrog> I did get to see kenny get killed before everything went floop
<wrst> Omnifrog: maybe a windows 98 VM is in order?
<Omnifrog> too much effort for something I just wanted to look at before I box it up and send it to the garage for the next decade
<wrst> Omnifrog: in that case other is always 2023
<Omnifrog> I expect that by 2023 any modern computing device will be able to run any software for any platform ever made
<wrst> hmm interesting thought
<wrst> would make sense
<Omnifrog> even if only by way of VM's in the cloud
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-18
<wrst> yep
<wrst> that makes sense
<Unit193> By the way we're going, you would have to run it in the browser. :P
<Omnifrog> probably something like a browser
<wrst> that makes very much sense also
<wrst> as long as its all running linux
<Omnifrog> MS has been pushing to integrate the browser with the OS for ages to avoid anti trust issues and Google and everyone else has been pushing the browser as the platform because... The Cloud!.... and data mining etc etc
<Omnifrog> some college dropout douchenozzle will innovate some new social browser like thing that everyone will flock to to be cool soon
<Omnifrog> the Like button will be replaced with something equally as irritating
<wrst> ha ha
 * wrst hates facebook doesn't know why he still has an account
<Omnifrog> I got one when they first went public. it was all downhill from there
<Omnifrog> I _have_ to use it these days for because of my radio show :\
<Omnifrog> otherwise I would never use it
<chris4585> wrst, indeed, its crazy, mint 15 rc boots up in like 12 seconds
<chris4585> fully loaded cinnamon, etc..
<chris4585> which surprises me
<wrst> mint... chris4585 :P
<chris4585> yes mint because I want a damn good cinnamon experience and my computer can handle anything I throw at it so I simply don't care
<chris4585> basically
<wrst> chris4585: I need to try cinnamon again last time I liked it and had promise but just wasn't there hardly for me
<chris4585> ah, well I'm really enjoying the cinnamon experience
<chris4585> mint 15 rc isn't too bad either, of course its mint, but it works well
<Omnifrog> Attn Rain: Make up your mind. Will it be too wet to work in field tomorrow or not?
<Omnifrog> 80% chance of maybe sprinkles or maybe showers is not helpful
<chris4585> wrst, http://i.imgur.com/S4OPh7S.jpg
<wrst> nice chris4585, very neat
<wrst> Omnifrog: I'm with you
<chris4585> wrst, thanks, that is a better shot than my last ones...
<wrst> chris4585: about to try it again
<chris4585> still a bad picture though
<chris4585> wrst, cinnamon?
<wrst> yep just about 3 additional MBs
<wrst> since I'm running gnome-shell
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> I do like nemo also
<chris4585> it isn't too bad on arch, I just felt like manjaro needs to clean up a little bit before I try it again and mint is all I need for now
<wrst> yeah I have tried some of the "easy to use" arch distros I don't care for them personally
<wrst> it does look nice
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> manjaro does well though, I think they are working on a graphical installer based on mint's
<wrst> i'm using gnome shell with the dock extension and the top icon extension
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> I really like it auto hides etc nice little deal
<wrst> chris4585: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2959906/gnomeshell.png
<chris4585> sorry wrst I had to go to walmart
<chris4585> that does look nice
<chris4585> I like that wallpaper and theme
<wrst> thanks chris4585 not really tinkered with much other than those two extensions
<chris4585> yeah, looks nice though
<wrst> works well for me I like things pretty simple so it does the job
<chris4585> wrst, are you still around?
<cyberanger> I'm sorry, wrst cannot come to the keyboard right now, please leave a message after the PONG
<cyberanger> chris4585: ^
<chris4585> agreed, I think I have sort of adapted to the traditional desktop http://i.imgur.com/ECE9tOf.jpg
<chris4585> sup cyberanger
<Unit193> cyberanger isn't even on the "classic" interface yet. :D
<cyberanger> it's classic as you can get
<chris4585> I'm pretty satisfied with it really, at the end of the day it gets the job done and feels nice and simple
<cyberanger> openbox
<chris4585> I like openbox too really
<chris4585> I could use it if I had an expo which I'm sure openbox does
<chris4585> doesn't openbox support compiz these days?
<Unit193> cyberanger: No, classic in quotes is different than real classic.
<cyberanger> chris4585: good question, I settle for xcompmgr & terminator
<cyberanger> that's it
<chris4585> yeah, not bad, I mean I like a little bit of everything
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-19
<wrst> silly phone
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-12
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-14
<Omnifrog> lol, this place is too active
<Unit193> Sure is.
<wrst> Omnifrog: it just takes a few days for the activity to build up :)
<Juzzy> hehe
 * wrst hopefully has quit making so much noise... 
<wrst> howdy Juzzy
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> sup
<wrst> wondering why Wednesday feels so much like monday :)
<wrst> how are you?
<Juzzy> busy here
<Juzzy> running too many things at once
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-15
<Omnifrog> http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2014/05/11/310708342/recall-that-ice-cream-truck-song-we-have-unpleasant-news-for-you
<Unit193> ...That's what your ice cream truck uses?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-05-14
<bwmaker> Hey-o.
<elacheche> o/
<bwmaker> Good morning, elacheche.
<elacheche> Good afternoon bwmaker :D
<bwmaker> elacheche: Where are you that it's the afternoon? Europe?
<elacheche> Almost.. It's Tunisia :D
<bwmaker> Oh wow. I thought this room was only frequented by Tennesseans, but I have wandered into the Tunisian room by accident before.
<bwmaker> :)
<elacheche> :D :D :D
<bwmaker> How are things in Tunisia today?
<elacheche> It's OK :D We have a hot weather :D It's summer and It's time for that :D
<elacheche> But this year is hotter x)
<bwmaker> Yes, we're starting to warm up here, too.
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-16
<cyberanger> I've decided to finish building a car pc
<cyberanger> I'll be a spare parts project for awhile though, budget.
<minasota> a politically correct car? ...
<cyberanger> Haha, no carputer (another name for the same thing) a computer in a car, kind of like HTPC is a Home Theatre Personal Computer
<cyberanger> I'd store my music on it, Navigation software, knowing me APRS and a few other things too.
 * minasota still prefers actually mechanical linkage for steering...
<cyberanger> Same here, I'm not going that far
<cyberanger> also, I can't even put in an OBD-II reader right now, since I have a device in it for an insurance discount already.
<cyberanger> Actually I could I guess with a splitter, but I don't know if that would cause an issue with the insurance co's device.
<minasota> So, how would you secure your pc car to run during a emg threat?
<minasota> I guess we would all have to rely on hit and miss motors haha
<cyberanger> I wouldn't, it's non-vital
<minasota> transportation isn't vital?
<cyberanger> the carputer isn't, if the psu or hard drive died, I could still drive, just no music from it, or using it's GPS, etc.
<minasota> How would you start it? Wouldn't the battery be toast?
<minasota> alternator, too
<cyberanger> That's seperate from the carputer though
<cyberanger> the carputer isn't, if the psu or hard drive died, I could still drive, just no music from it, or using it's GPS, etc.
<cyberanger> Trouble is, my oldest vehicle I had was a 88 Ford F-150, still had an ECU and Fuel Injector, eletronic starter and automatic transmission, no way around and EMD event
<minasota> I still have an 86 ford f150
<minasota> But I drive a 2011 now. The 86 is a work in progress
<cyberanger> Then you have a carburetor, but I think you'd still be shot by the alternator and starter too
<minasota> Rebuilt transmission and a rebuilt 302. Mostly cosmetic stuff now
<minasota> No carburetor
<cyberanger> Really, I was told 88 was the first year with EFI
<cyberanger> (This case, EFI being Eletronic Fuel Injection)
<cyberanger> 302 is nice, I had a 302 in mine too
<minasota> No fuel injection either
<cyberanger> No carburetor or fuel injection? how's that work?
<cyberanger> Worst thing with ESD is you might be able to get the car to move, but when your tank is empty, how are you getting fuel?
<minasota> cache points.
<minasota> points = locations
<cyberanger> About to say, even if your station let you use a mechanical pump into their tank, no desiel will be able to move fuel.
<cyberanger> I mean no semi will move fuel, We've forced DEF for about 10 years now, so I know you'd need a 15-20 year old truck (or a newer Canadian model) to get around that, but there's other components too
<minasota> There's really no way I can think of in the event something fries all electrical components
<minasota> No matter how old the vehicle is, it wont run
<cyberanger> An older Mustang with a stick shift could, provided they are using an older mechanical fuel pump.
<cyberanger> I think after an EMP though I'd rely more on desiel, I think the locomotives are still fairly mechanical
<minasota> An older mustang would still need to be started some how.
<cyberanger> Push start, why I emphasised standard transmission
<minasota> getting a rolling start and "pooping the clutch" won't work
<minasota> lol, * popping
<cyberanger> I'm guessing your talking about a lack of power to ignite the fuel with spark plugs
<minasota> hmmm, how would you create combustion without a spark?
<cyberanger> You wouldn't, but spark plugs wouldn't be dead by an EMP, the eletronic ignition system behind it would be
<cyberanger> I also don't think the battery would be, if I understand the mechanics right
<minasota> What about the alternator?
<cyberanger> Thing is, from what I've heard, the 67 Mustang, with original parts (or carefully selected replacements) would be a mechanical fuel pump, carburetor and Mechanically timed ignition
<cyberanger> That would be the one part I'm not 100% sure on, my guess is it'd be dead, but that'd just limit range to when the battery goes
<minasota> So a couple of spare batteries and some fuel caches and you should be gtg
<cyberanger> Also, I could see range and size of the EMP playing a role, I'm presuming less than a direct hit and terrain further limiting damage for both of us.
<cyberanger> Also, it's why I'd really favor a dual sport motorcycle anyway
<cyberanger> especially a kick start
<minasota> ^
<cyberanger> I think even more modern cars, could survive a less than direct hit
<minasota> Honestly, I don't feel comfortable with the route modern cars are taking
<minasota> Too much to go wrong, too much reliance on software
<minasota> Plus, you can't freaking work on them. A little dramatic maybe, but I guess the days of people actually wanting to maintain their own vehicles is coming to an end
<cyberanger> Short of the UK and Ireland, I don't hear of too many places where the stick shift holds a majority, and trucking here is about to go into Auto-Manual transmissions too
<minasota> I saw a commercial for the new Caravan that backs in and parks for the driver... In 20yrs no one will know how to actually drive.
<wrst> cyberanger: I was talking with some drivers from my company a few days ago and all their new trucks are automatic
<wrst> minasota: you could argue no one knows how to drive now :)
 * cyberanger facepalms
<cyberanger> I do argue that nobody can drive now, but I see minasota's point, self driving cars.
<minasota> I judge diluting the human element in all things only leads dependency...
<minasota> *to
<cyberanger> I've tried to read up on Starfish Prime, Soviet Test 184 , along with the stuff we do at White Sands, and some ORNL research on it, quite intresting and actually modern cars aren't as bad as we think either
<cyberanger> the metallic bodies, short wiring, other features that could mean my current 1998 Ford escort could survive even with EFI, EI and other eletronic systems.
<cyberanger> again, provided depends on the EMP too
<minasota> It's just not the tech in cars, it's this whole concept of convenience provided by tech. Things happen and sometimes tech doesn't work... There's a generation right now that can't find their way home unless siri tells them the way
<wrst> minasota: yes I agree, people don't know how their devices work, that's a bit scary
<wrst> if it is a car or a phone
<wrst> I like to know I can do some basic repairs
<cyberanger> minasota: yeah, my generation, I just break the mold
<cyberanger> My generation can't read a map, I can
<cyberanger> My issue nowadays is sectional charts, but on the ground that doesn't matter much.
<minasota> I just keep being reminded of a book I read a long time ago. "The Illustrated Man"
<minasota> First couple of chapters resonate.
<cyberanger> Wells or Ellison
<cyberanger> Oh wait, that's Invisible Man
<minasota> Bradbury
<minasota> Considering the book is from the 1950's... kind of... not sure what word I'm looking for. Insightful?
<cyberanger> Yeah, I have read at least some of that too. back in college (I wish it wasn't my free time, but rather required reading)
<cyberanger> Well, look at Orwell, nowadays I'd say he was an optimist
<cyberanger> Or Issac Asimov's three laws
<cyberanger> minasota: Insightful, I might even push for prophetic in some respects
<minasota> I agree
<minasota> scary times we're in
<cyberanger> Yep
<minasota> We have the ability to be "connected" as a whole, like no other time in history, But we are not connected. We are social being by nature. We require interaction that is tangible
<minasota> Also, once technology takes care of everything for us (a bit extreme, I know) where is our sense of accomplishment?
<cyberanger> I know right
<minasota> When I was a kid, if I said something hurtful to someone I experienced it. I saw their reaction, on all senses. Now, kids can blast a text and not know the rawness of it. They don;t experience the realness of their words.
<minasota> Same for adults
<minasota> Technology has made us somewhat calloused
<cyberanger> Yeah, recently dealt with that firsthand
<minasota> and dependant
<minasota> So the question I ask some people is "How has technology enriched your life lately?
 * minasota promises he is not going to the woods with an old typewriter to write a manifesto lol
<minasota> I'm actually trying to learn emacs atm. This thing is almost like a freaking OS by itself
<cyberanger> Ted Kaczynski settled for a shed
 * cyberanger couldn't resist.
<minasota> haha, I knew you would pick up on that
<minasota> Most people know him as...
<cyberanger> The Unibomber
<cyberanger> or the one crazy guy the CIA actually did dose with LSD
<minasota> haha, the CIA never dosed anyone with lsd....
<cyberanger> MKUltra
<minasota> I'm pretty sure we have used all the "key" words to be be officially monitored now lol
<cyberanger> Nope, there's still a few more
<cyberanger> Want me to share them? Here's a few.....
 * minasota connects to vpn...
<cyberanger> lol
<minasota> calling it a night. Later cyberanger wrst
<wrst> good night minasota
<cyberanger> Take care minasota
 * cyberanger sees his testing VM has an issue.
<cyberanger> Eh, that is the issue with testing in a VM sometimes
<cyberanger> Sometimes you just need hardware.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-17
<netritious> Good morning
<netritious> How is everyone?
<wrst> good netritious, how are you doing?
<netritious> I'm doing fine. What have you been up to wrst?
<wrst> just the same ol' same ol' netritious and you?
<netritious> same here wrst :)
<netritious> Writing an email now to tell my boss that we can't host email on the same server that processes CC payments.
<netritious> We could, but then we will fail PCI-DSS 3.0 audits, which we are right now.
<wrst> that makes pretty good common sense probably I think why you shouldn't do that
<netritious> Well I can make postfix/dovecot compiant, but then servers that aren't compliant and want to send mail can't connect.
<netritious> but yeah, generally speaking it's a poor security practice.
<netritious> you still runngin Arch wrst?
<netritious> *running
<netritious> and *compliant
<Guest75941> You have got to be kidding me.
<netritious> Hello Guest75941
<wrst> netritious: no actually using a macbook as my main machine and running ubuntu server at home
<wrst> arch got boring....
<wrst> I will probably put it on this macbook eventually but OS X feels new at the moment
<netritious> roger
<wrst> but I must admit OS X works nicely
<wrst> I'm using my wife's old machine
<wrst> my laptop has been retired to server status after my "server" got fried
 * wrst prepares to be kicked by cyberanger and Unit193
<netritious> why would they kick you?
<wrst> for the use of a macbook :)
<cyberanger> Guest75941: bad day in freenode?
<cyberanger> wrst: could be worse
<wrst> they do work nicely, I will no doubt grow tired of it
<netritious> wrst, are you running osx on your macbook?
<netritious> I bought an ASUS ROG G750. i7-4700HQ, nVidia 860M 2GB DDR5, 32GB Corsair (9-9-9-10), 2x Corsair 512GB SSD RAID0+USB 3.0 4TB 5400RPM backup drive.
<netritious> Got it recertified from newegg w/3 year warranty, upgraded myself. All for <$1000 Cyber Monday 2015. It's a beast, and perfect replacement for my aging desktop.
<netritious> I also rather like being mobile.
<wrst> netritious: yes
<netritious> Nice. It has been a really long time since i've used a Mac or OSX.
<wrst> for doing music stuff its pretty great, just don't have the polished options on linux
<netritious> what software do you use wrst? Pro Logic? Garage Band?
<wrst> I am messing with ableton live at the moment
<wrst> and of course garage band a bit
<Unit193> I kind of wonder why people with Mac hardware use or want to use Ubuntu/Linux.
<wrst> Unit193: why not?
<wrst> :)
<netritious> The last time i used a mac heavily was recording using Pro Logic 7.
<wrst> Unit193: I have asked myself that too actually I mean you have a lot of the good stuff linux offers and also big name software options
<wrst> netritious: I've been messing with midi keyboards
<Unit193> Well, I mean their hardware and software are tailored for each other, soo...
<netritious> oh that's always fun wrst
<wrst> Unit193: yes agree
<wrst> this is a late 2008 aluminum macbook, not a pro, but running the latest software like a new machine
<wrst> I did change the spinner out with a ssd
<wrst> netritious: yes it really is a lot of fun
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-20
<minasota> How come the color config for weechat changes if I run it in a screen session?
<Unit193> echo $TERM
<minasota> xterm-256color
<Unit193> In screen sometimes it gets set to 'screen'
<minasota> I've tried xterm-16color and xterm. Same results
<minasota> I'm not following you Unit193
<minasota> Do I need to change something on my vps or locally on terminal?
<minasota> Connecting to my vps from mbp. vps has weechat running in screen
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-05-16
<hatteram> hello all
<Juzzy> sup you.
<cyberanger> hello hatteram
<cyberanger> goodbye hatteram
 * cyberanger laughs at himself a little
<Unit193> I was gonna wait a week before I did that.
<cyberanger> You were going to wait a week to laugh at me?
<Unit193> Nah, greet him!
 * superfly laughs at a day old joke
 * cyberanger is older than a day, however I guess at times I am a bit of a joke....
<minasota> well, that was odd :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-05-17
<Juzzy> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU GUYS!
<Juzzy> :D
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I am to please, but my humor is so bad it kills me.
<Unit193> And makes everyone else cry inside.
<cyberanger> sed s/am/aim/
<superfly> except those that love bad humour
 * Unit193 goes off to look through http://www.quickmeme.com/Bad-Joke-Eel
<Unit193> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/362nlv :D
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> https://twitter.com/santini__gio/status/864849286487572484
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-15
<average-guy> You guys care about security, see this? https://efail.de
